# What does EFBB WINNER mean?



## C.Hill

Below name in avi? How comes that's there?lol

Cheers


----------



## lolik

you probably get it with certain amount of posts


----------



## coflex

you must have put it there when making your profile, mate ...lol.


----------



## flapjack

*E*at *F*rench *B*@stards *B*rains


----------



## C.Hill

coflex said:


> you must have put it there when making your profile, mate ...lol.


Nah I've never known how to change my sig lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Easy fvck - bird brain


----------



## BIG BUCK

have you entered a comp and won without realising?


----------



## C.Hill

BIG BUCK said:


> have you entered a comp and won without realising?


Erm...yeah I entered one....just forgot...I am an EFBB winner!!


----------



## BIG BUCK

There you go then! Thought you'd have remembered cutting for 10 weeks!


----------



## need2bodybuild

When i saw it i thought you'd one a comp aswell..


----------



## Mingster

When you get another 10000 posts it will change to 'has pro card'.


----------



## Zangief

It's just the default thing that changes starts at something like Newbie - Gym Adict - Getting huge - Looking freaky! etc goes on until your an EFBB winner .. or something along those lines :S its linked to your post count, probs cos u got 3000


----------



## Fatstuff

MrMike said:


> It's just the default thing that changes starts at something like Newbie - Gym Adict - Getting huge - Looking freaky! etc goes on until your an EFBB winner .. or something along those lines :S its linked to your post count, probs cos u got 3000


That a fact?


----------



## Smitch

Must be, cos I've got it to.

It just appeared there one day.


----------



## C.Hill

Excellent Fúcking BodyBuilder??


----------



## Kermit2

Not sure if it still exists but it was English Federation of BodyBuilders. Think it was recognized by the IFBB


----------



## 1010AD

Kermit2 said:


> Not sure if it still exists but it was English Federation of BodyBuilders. Think it was recognized by the IFBB


Your right just looked it up

EFBB - now the UKBFF Officially the English , but in reality the UK arm of the IFBB ( International Federation of Bodybuilders). EFBB /UKBFFhold well organised shows all over the UK and is the stepping board for anyone looking to become a serious professional bodybuilder - no other organisation has the marketing muscle or financial clout to match the IFBB - most UK shows are very well run & well judged.


----------



## Kermit2

1010AD said:


> Your right just looked it up
> 
> EFBB - now the UKBFF Officially the English , but in reality the UK arm of the IFBB ( International Federation of Bodybuilders). EFBB /UKBFFhold well organised shows all over the UK and is the stepping board for anyone looking to become a serious professional bodybuilder - no other organisation has the marketing muscle or financial clout to match the IFBB - most UK shows are very well run & well judged.


WHAT???? You think I would lie to you???? lol


----------



## C.Hill

So....I've asked the boss...where's the answer?? lol 

And what will it be after EFBB? And how many posts to attain that?


----------



## JusNoGood

I was reading another of your posts and noticed that...so I googled EFBB thinking what the f is that....and found this thread...lol


----------



## Lorian

C.Hill said:


> Below name in avi? How comes that's there?lol
> 
> Cheers


There are 7 default User Titles which change depending on post count.

Bronze members and above can customise them to something personal if they wish.

Newbie Trainer 0

Gym Addict 100

Looking Freaky 500

Getting HUGE! 1000

EFBB Winner 3000

Mr Universe 6000

Mr Olympia 10000

I don't particularly like them tbh, if anyone wants to suggest an alternate set then please feel free.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Zangief said:


> It's just the default thing that changes starts at something like Newbie - Gym Adict - Getting huge - Looking freaky! etc goes on until your an EFBB winner .. or something along those lines :S its linked to your post count, probs cos u got 3000





Fatstuff said:


> That a fact?


no!........'gettingHUGE' comes after 'lookin freaky' :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Newbie trainer 0

Gym addict 100

Regular poster 500

Spending too much time on here 1000

Your taking the pi55 now 3000

You really need to get out more 6000

GET A LIFE U SAD FVCKER 10000

  ^^this is allowed as I almost need to get out more :mellow:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Zangief said:


> It's just the default thing that changes starts at something like Newbie - Gym Adict - Getting huge - Looking freaky! etc goes on until your an EFBB winner .. or something along those lines :S its linked to your post count, probs cos u got 3000





Lorian said:


> There are 7 default User Titles which change depending on post count.
> 
> Bronze members and above can customise them to something personal if they wish.
> 
> Newbie Trainer 0
> 
> Gym Addict 100
> 
> Looking Freaky 500
> 
> Getting HUGE! 1000
> 
> EFBB Winner 3000
> 
> Mr Universe 6000
> 
> Mr Olympia 10000
> 
> I don't particularly like them tbh, if anyone wants to suggest an alternate set then please feel free.


military ranks


----------



## C.Hill

Lorian said:


> There are 7 default User Titles which change depending on post count.
> 
> Bronze members and above can customise them to something personal if they wish.
> 
> Newbie Trainer 0
> 
> Gym Addict 100
> 
> Looking Freaky 500
> 
> Getting HUGE! 1000
> 
> EFBB Winner 3000
> 
> Mr Universe 6000
> 
> Mr Olympia 10000
> 
> I don't particularly like them tbh, if anyone wants to suggest an alternate set then please feel free.


Nope don't mind them at all mate 

Mr Olympia is my goal then lol fúck, that means I gotta hang around general forums


----------



## Ste7n

Fcuk i'm glad that cleared it up, was going to start a thread asking how come so many have won efbb's, now i know lol...


----------



## Wheyman

What is the EFBB?


----------



## squater

JANIKvonD said:


> military ranks


your rank is much better m8


----------

